# Priya's amputation today...



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

If you say prayers, can you say a little one for my Priya, she's in having the amputation some time today. I'm sitting here at work waiting for a call to tell me if they are done


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm praying it all goes okay  i'm sorry


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. I hope everything goes well. I am sure it is tough to wait. Sorry.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhhh....hoping all is ok. Keep us updated She'll be back to normal in know time. She will adapt just fine.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Praying that all goes way. Poor baby, and poor you.


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

Ahhhhhh Ill be thinking of you both.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Priya today x x


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

shes in my thoughts as well as sending strong healing vibes...

everything im sure will be fine and you'll be amazed at how quickly shell adapt!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm sorry  I'm sure Priya will do well, saying lots of prayers for her and for you ((hugs))


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

awww I am so sorry....I am praying that everything goes VERY smooth!! {{HUGS}}


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers with you and Priya, they do adapt very soon, Sending big hugs to you all.


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone ...I'm just really worried about the healing. I'm sure she'll get around fine on 3 legs, but they take out the whole shoulder too, and that will be a lot of stitches  I'm just freaking out right now. I hatteeee waitingg!!! I wish they would just call and tell me !


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I will keep her and you in my thoughts and prayers! Keep us posted.


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

Your in my thoughts and prayers. Kisses and Hugs to your baby from me and my babies.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I am so sorry it had to come to this,i hope she heals well!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Our thoughts and warmest wishes are with you and Priya. Please keep us posted with updates.

Bella, Lina, and I send hugs to you and Priya.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Aww poor baby, my thoughts are with you x


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

my thoughts and prayers are with you and priya
hopefully she will have a fast and comfortable recovery


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Priya as well. Have you heard anything yet? XOXOXOX


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

im sorry keeping you both in my thoughts and wishing her a speedy recovery


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Holly and I are sending lots of hugs to Priya (and you)!!


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

i just heard from the vet, she woke up fine, and everything went well. She has 5 staples on the outside and didn't have to have any drains. I'm scared to see her. Hoping she doesn't look like Frankenstien.  I'll feel so bad.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I will definitely be keeping Priya in my thoughts.

((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))) and ((((((((((((((chi kisses)))))))))))))))))


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

That sounds great! I'm sure when you see her, you'll fall in love with her even more!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

AWWWWWW Bless I am glad it is all over for you both and my thoughts are with you and I hope for a speedy recovery too.

{{{{HUGS}}}} and kisses to Priya


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

im glad she came through it ok, im sure u will be fine


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm glad she's out of surgery! I bet she will be mended and back to her old self in no time! 

Willow and I send hugs and puppy kisses her way!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Aww im so happy all went well! I bet she will still be beautiful maybe even more!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm so glad it's all over


----------



## Sydni (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm glad she got through it okay. I'm still going to send some healing vibes and hugs your way.


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

poor baby. hope she does well with her healing. max and daizy send her plenty of puppy hugs and kisses.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

ahhhh.....what a good girl!!! I'm sure she just want to get home for a speedy recovery 

LOri


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Praying for you & Priya (((hugs)))


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this earlier. I am glad that Priya's surgery went well. Praying she heals quickly. ((hugs)) to both of you.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Sorry so late but I am so glad everything went well (((((Priya)))))


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

Sending you and your furbaby healing thoughts.....prayers....hugs...everything your way!


----------



## Zethsmommy (Feb 19, 2008)

Healing prayers being sent your way. I'm sure everything will work out.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm glad all went well with Priya! Hope she recovers soon! We'll be praying!


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

i just saw this post so if she has already had it i am sending lots of love and prayers to a fast recovery. and love and prayers to you too. stay strong.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

More hugs and healing thoughts from me and Boop to you and Priya.

Pauline


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm so glad that Priya came thru the surgery well, I'll bet that when you see her that you won't even notice the staples that much...just think, now her energies won't be trying to heal her leg...they will be directed towards having fun with mom!!
(((hugs))) from us!!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

How is Priya doing today? Hope all is going well!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Hope Priya is doing ok still. Can't wait to hear an update.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Sorry I missed this thread up until now, haven't been around as much as usual lately.

Glad to hear Priya came through surgery ok, and I hope she is doing well today. Also hope she recovers completely quick and soon adapts.

Chico sends nose rubs


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

Priya is doing well today, She was very sore the first night but since then shes acting totally normal. Of course shes's on pain medication though. She has 7 staples , I think once her staples are out and hair grows back, she'll look much better. 
Sorry, typing with one hand, holding her in the other just wanted to give a short update! Thanks everyone for the well wishes, I'll post pics soon!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

((((Hugs)))) To you & Priya glad she's doing so well


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

im glad shes doing ok  wish her better soon


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

oh I'm so glad that Priyas doing well!!, hugs to you both...(((hugs)))


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

So happy to hear she's doing well


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

How is baby Priya doing?? I'm so glad to hear that her surgery went well. Well wishes!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Lovely to have an update, cant stop thinking about how she is doing.
Your being amazingly strong, and I am sure tis will help Priya's recovery as well.

Hope she improves with each day that goes by


----------



## Sydni (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm glad to hear she's doing well!


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

I didn't even know about this, or why it had to happen.  But I'm glad she is healing happy and safe. She'll be out and about in no time!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

usi2004 said:


> Priya is doing well today, She was very sore the first night but since then shes acting totally normal. Of course shes's on pain medication though. She has 7 staples , I think once her staples are out and hair grows back, she'll look much better.
> Sorry, typing with one hand, holding her in the other just wanted to give a short update! Thanks everyone for the well wishes, I'll post pics soon!


I am so happy to here that she is doing well. I have been thinking about her a lot. Please give her a little lovin from me. ((Hugs)) Priya.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

awwwwww bless thanks for the up-date...

Praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

XOXOXOX to Ms. Priya! I'll be praying for her quick recovery. Stay strong!!


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm at work today for the first time since her surgury, she seems to be doing well. She'll get her staples out this coming tuesday, I can't wait! She'll look sooooo much better after. I'm so happy that I went ahead and had this done and got it over with.


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

Great to hear she is doing well, what a relief for you and your family and for you to have her back home.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

We're glad to hear Priya is recovering and doing well back at home. 

Bella, Lina, and I send hugs and speedy recovery wishes to Priya.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

hope all goes well getting those staples out.
glad to hear she is still improving


----------



## Constance (Feb 3, 2008)

I hope that she is getting around okay now and that 2008 will be her best year to date. Love to you both.


----------

